

45 Useful JavaScript Tips, Tricks and Best Practices - ekpyrotic
http://flippinawesome.org/2013/12/23/45-useful-javascript-tips-tricks-and-best-practices/

======
serichsen
12\. No! That is not a good shuffle. Search for "javascript shuffle" to find a
correct Fisher-Yates implementation.

